# Long time no see...help! Can you see it?



## KrisKitten

A very very long time since I’ve been on this forum, but I’m having a meltdown and wondered if anyone can confirm if I’m seeing things or not

tested today, way too soon - I’m only 8dpo but I thought I would see the usual bright white gap and could put it out of my head for a few days.

instead I got this very very faint line. It’s a pink dye test (frer) and ive never seen an evap on those before...there’s definitely something there in real life but it’s very hard to photograph as so faint. On the inverted picture there is a faint glow I think....can anyone else see it??
Can an evap show up on an inverted picture??

I can’t deal with waiting the next 24/48hours!! I’m going to go mad!


----------



## KrisKitten

Also - this came up within 5 mns for sure, but it’s so faint....


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Bevziibubble said:


> I see something faint. Good luck :)

Thank you!


----------



## KjConard

I see something too! I am 9dpo today and in the same boat. I wasn't expecting a pink line and it was more to the left than I remember but it is there and super super faint like yours. I wasn't sure if its an evap or what and anxious to test again soon.


----------



## KrisKitten

KjConard said:


> I see something too! I am 9dpo today and in the same boat. I wasn't expecting a pink line and it was more to the left than I remember but it is there and super super faint like yours. I wasn't sure if its an evap or what and anxious to test again soon.

Thanks, it’s so helpful to know I’m not going line blind lol
Oooh good luck, I hope you have more patience than me - I’m really struggling!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Something faint..is it pink?? Looks grey to me.


----------



## KrisKitten

JessaBear36 said:


> Something faint..is it pink?? Looks grey to me.

The question that has me in knots :laugh2:

I really think it looks pink, and a friend had a look in real life and said she thinks it’s pink but it’s super pale

It doesn’t look very pink in a picture, but the fact it shows up on the invert should mean there is pink there right? Or it wouldn’t pick it up?

Orrrrr I’m just chasing lines 8-[


----------



## StarryEyes.

Can definitely see it!! FX it’s the start of your bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

As Jess said it looks pink but pale. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Tested again with fmu (same as yesterday)
And completely blank one line - Negative

I did need to pee less this morning than yesterday so not sure if it’s because I saturated the stick less, or if yesterday was just a fluke. I’m only 9dpo so it’s still early to be testing.

Going to try my best to wait and see if AF comes at the weekend before testing again.....


----------



## mummy2lola

I can see that without zooming in and it looks pink but I have seen some really horrid false bfp with frer on here lately so not sure xx


----------



## KrisKitten

mummy2lola said:


> I can see that without zooming in and it looks pink but I have seen some really horrid false bfp with frer on here lately so not sure xx

Thanks for looking.

I had always read that frer and pink dye were the most accurate and false positives were basically unheard of....only since this test have I found some of the false positive stories :(

Another test came back stark white negative yesterday, really trying to hold off testing again until AF is due now.

It’s frustrating because we weren’t trying weren’t really preventing (OH is both broody but apprehensive - I’m just broody), we did DTD on O day this month by coincidence, so I thought there might be a chance but I was fine with expecting a negative. 

I have had weird cramping and CM ever since 3/4dpo and been feeling very emotional which is why I couldn’t resist testing, but I sort of knew I was symptom spotting and I thought seeing a blank test would just calm me down - now I think I got my hopes up so will be pretty sad to see AF show on Monday if she does :(


----------

